# Plattform-Dämpfer für Gleitlager Element



## Catsoft (5. Mai 2006)

Moin!
Hat schon mal jemand einen Plattform-Dämpfer in sein prä 04er Element eingebaut und mag von seinen Erfahrungen berichten? Ich möchte gern einen RS MC 3.3 oder DT-Swiss HRV einbauen. Berichtet aber bitte auch über Fox ProPedal  

Es soll hier nicht über die Haltbarkeit berichtet werden, sondern ob der Hinterbau überhaupt geeignet ist, d.h. nicht wippt aber trotzdem bei Findlingen noch anspricht. 

Robert


----------



## Monday (10. Mai 2006)

Moin Catsoft,

warum willst Du Dein Element mit einen Plattform-Dämpfer versauen?
Wenn Du ein Gleitlager Element hast, sollte der Federweg am Heck doch "nur" (ausreichende) 87 mm betragen. Dafür würde ich mir keinen Plattform-Dämpfer kaufen.

Ich habe in meinem 2005 Element den Float ProPedal Dämpfer und merke davon nichts. Mache mir schon gedanken über einen Dämpfer wechsel, ich möchte einen Dämpfer ohne Plattform und dafür mit Lock Out haben.

Ein Kumpel ist mit seinem RS MC 3.3 in seinem Canyon voll zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (11. Mai 2006)

Genau um den MC 3.3 ging es mir. Ich hab ein 03er und ein 04er. Beim 04er ist der PP gefühlt wirksam, d.h. ich stimme ihn weicher ab, aber bei Antritten bleibt das Teil bockhart. Scheint also was zu bringen. Jezt wollte ich mein 03er TSC ein wenig tunen. 

Ich hab den Dämpfer am Wochenende mal umgebaut und finde die Performance nicht überzeugend. Der gleitgelagerte Hinterbau ist mit PP zu unsensibel. Ich laß das und muß halt mit dem Einsacken den Hinterbaus leben  

Trotzdem ist das auch das 03er Element ein tolles Bike!

P.S.: Mein Fox hat PP und Lockout, wobei ICH Lockout für Überflüssig halte


----------



## Monday (12. Mai 2006)

Welchen Dämpfer fährst Du denn im "neuen" Element?


----------



## Catsoft (12. Mai 2006)

Den serienmäßigen 2004er Fox Float RL mit Propedal....


----------



## Monday (12. Mai 2006)

Dann hätte ich mich doch für ein 2004er Auslaufmodel entscheiden sollen.

Dann würde ich mich jetzt nicht über die Terralogicgabel & den RP23 Dämpfer ärgern.

Das nächste wird dann wieder ein Custom Bike


----------



## soederbohm (12. Mai 2006)

Den RP23 gibts doch erst nächstes Jahr, oder?

Also in meinem Slayer sollte zumindest noch ein RP3 sein.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Monday (12. Mai 2006)

Sorry, meinte ich auch. Schon wieder zu viele neue Teile im Kopf......


......hoffentlich gibt´s jetzt weiße Foxgabeln  


Style muß auch am Element sein


----------



## Monday (12. Mai 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Den serienmäßigen 2004er Fox Float RL mit Propedal....




Der Float hat PP?   Mmmhhh, dachte immer nur Lockout.

Habe ich mich geirrt.

Hast übrigens geile Räder in deiner Galerie. Neben den rot/weißen und gelb/roten Rädern gefällt mir das schwaz/weiße Element sau gut


----------



## Catsoft (12. Mai 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> Der Float hat PP?   Mmmhhh, dachte immer nur Lockout.
> 
> Habe ich mich geirrt.
> 
> Hast übrigens geile Räder in deiner Galerie. Neben den rot/weißen und gelb/roten Rädern gefällt mir das schwaz/weiße Element sau gut



Ja, PP ist bei 2004er immer an. Ich finde das schwarzbunte mit dem PP echt klasse! Nur der Buchsenverschleiß ist schei**


----------

